

Show HN: A tool to create online Polls that go viral on social media - dinwal
http://votestudio.com/

======
dinwal
I would love to know what HN has to say about the tool. It's totally free to
try. There is no limit on how many polls you can create or where you can add
them. We have tried on custom made sites as well as wordpress blogs and they
work.

